# Your favorite 9 mm recipe



## Jaws1

Care to share your favorite recipe for reloading the 9mm?


----------



## glockgod

147gr plated or FMJ bullet over 4grs Unique seated to 1.150". Chronos at 980+/- fps out of my Glock 17. Works well for IDPA-USPSA-GSSF. Shoots well and cycles the gun well.


----------



## Jaws1

Thanks for sharing glockgod.
Do you use a Berrys plated bullet or something else?


----------



## flyinpolack

I 'm new to reloading myself, so I only have this 1 set up so far: 115gr Rem fmj, 6.0 gr power pistol powder, COL:1.100". I'm also using Using cci #500 primers.


----------



## glockgod

I first used this recepie with 147gr lead bullets( I shot a lot of lead thru my Glocks before I discovered it couldn't be done!) then went to 147gr Ranier plated bullets. This worked better accuracy wise. Last year I shot Precision Delta 147gr FMJ's. Going to give Montana Golds a try this year-they come highly reccomended by other shooters I compete with.


----------



## Jaws1

I'll have to give these a try! 

Thanks!


----------



## RePete

147gr Frontier CMJ
3.7g/N320
OAL = 1.125"

PF = 133

OR

Use 3.9gr/Unique

PF = 137


----------



## RustyFN

124 grain FMJ
4.2 grains Titegroup
1.135 OAL


----------



## Jaws1

I have Unique as well as the Titegroup, looks like I've got a few new loads to try!

Thanks!


----------



## mrwizardly

I am just getting into 9mm loading. I purchased 1000 plated 115grn rn bullets. I have tried 2 different loads so far, both with Win AutoComp . 1) 4.6gr & COL 1.125". 2) 5.0 gr & 1.1" The 4.6gr load was having difficulty getting enough ejection power, and had a few stove pipes. I am going tonight to try the 2nd load. I think it will do ok. One problem I am having is "loose primer pockets". The majority of my brass (9 out of 10) is my own brass I have shot from new, albeit, some are manf reloads. I am rather new to the reloading game and wonder the consequences of loose primers. I have read various thoughts on this.
thanks, MW


----------



## bompa

I have had great luck with a 147gr LRN from Stonewall bullets..Use 3.0gr Bullseye and adjust OAL 
to your barrel and magazine..Mild and accurate..


----------



## xdm45

Anybody using Win231; Titegroup or Clays with 115gr JHP??? Or 110gr LRN(Truncated)??


----------



## parisite

I like 3.8gr of Green Dot behind a 147gr cast lead bullet.

Shoots great in my Dan Wesson 9mm 1911.


----------



## Sully2

xdm45 said:


> Anybody using Win231; Titegroup or Clays with 115gr JHP??? Or 110gr LRN(Truncated)??


I have 231 and a few others in the basement but havent decided on what powder I will use. I will load a 115 JHP though. Some recipes quote that bullet at about 1150-1175 FPS


----------



## TexasCHL

124 gr JHP Montana Gold over 4.4 grs of Bullseye. Clean, accurate load and works flawlessly in all my 9 mm handguns.


----------



## michael1614

Anyone have a 9mm recipe using 115g fmj or jhp with Red Dot? I found a recipe on "Steves Pages" but can't find any other sources to confirm the load data. Today, I went to Alliant's website and posted a request there. I have a good supply of Blue Dot and Unique but I have about 5lbs of Red Dot I use for shot shell reloading.


----------



## Sully2

michael1614 said:


> Anyone have a 9mm recipe using 115g fmj or jhp with Red Dot? I found a recipe on "Steves Pages" but can't find any other sources to confirm the load data. Today, I went to Alliant's website and posted a request there. I have a good supply of Blue Dot and Unique but I have about 5lbs of Red Dot I use for shot shell reloading.


I did find ONE!
115 FMJ
4.5 gr of Red Dot ( starting load at 4.1 gr)
1150 FPS
1.12 OAL
WSP
32,600 pressure
http://www.handloads.com/loaddata/d...=115&type=Handgun&Order=Powder&Source=Alliant


----------



## michael1614

Thanks Sully2. It looks similar to what I got from Steve's Pages except for primers which tells me that both came from different sources.


----------



## michael1614

*Update on 9mm recipe with Red Dot*

Not sure anyone cares but I've been using 4.3gr of Red Dot under a 115gr FMJ and the combination seems to work very well, at least in my G17. Not one stove pipe and the accuracy seems good, as far as I can tell. Thank goodness as I have about 10lbs of the stuff and needed a way to use it up!


----------



## michael1614

*9mm Home Defense Load*

So now, I have a few hundred 9mm reloads under my belt and I want to load up some "SHTF" rounds for defense. I've sone some research and it seems that the 124gr and 147gr JHP bullets offer the best terminal ballistics. I'm looking for a recommendation on defense loads that I can work up for my G17. Can anyone help?


----------



## TOF

mrwizardly said:


> I am just getting into 9mm loading. I purchased 1000 plated 115grn rn bullets. I have tried 2 different loads so far, both with Win AutoComp . 1) 4.6gr & COL 1.125". 2) 5.0 gr & 1.1" The 4.6gr load was having difficulty getting enough ejection power, and had a few stove pipes. I am going tonight to try the 2nd load. I think it will do ok. One problem I am having is "loose primer pockets". The majority of my brass (9 out of 10) is my own brass I have shot from new, albeit, some are manf reloads. I am rather new to the reloading game and wonder the consequences of loose primers. I have read various thoughts on this.
> thanks, MW


 If you have loose primer pockets it is most likely those cases had extra hot charges in them. I would certainly not purchase any more of the reloaded ammo they probably came from. You need to either purge the cases you did not purchase as new ammo or scrap the pile. I purchase 1000 piece lots of Single Head stamp, once fired brass from Brassman. The single head stamp brass is typically from police practice ranges so less likely to contain previously reloaded cases. Mixed head stamp brass is much more likely to have previously reloaded cases mixed in.

I replace with a fresh batch after 15 or so reload cycles and have not had any brass fail due to wear out.

The consequences of loose primers is they may fall out allowing powder to trickle into your pistol potentially jamming it and if not present the round will not go boom.

Bottom line is loose primers are not acceptable.


----------

